# Audio pops in and out



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a 92 S10 Blazer with a Kenwood Excelon KDC-X591 installed with aftermarket speakers, and a sub and amp in the back. I've had the head unit since 2007 and the sub and amp since 2008. Recently, the audio has been going in and out sporadically. Sometimes more than others, sometimes not at all. I've noticed that it doesn't happen when the engine is off. What do I need to check in order to fix this? I'm assuming a wire is loose somewhere, maybe a ground. The head unit will go into 'protect' mode when the speaker wires are grounded out, so I know it's not those. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Wags391 said:


> I have a 92 S10 Blazer with a Kenwood Excelon KDC-X591 installed with aftermarket speakers, and a sub and amp in the back. I've had the head unit since 2007 and the sub and amp since 2008. Recently, the audio has been going in and out sporadically. Sometimes more than others, sometimes not at all. I've noticed that it doesn't happen when the engine is off. What do I need to check in order to fix this? I'm assuming a wire is loose somewhere, maybe a ground. The head unit will go into 'protect' mode when the speaker wires are grounded out, so I know it's not those. Any suggestions?


 WOW, the speakers grounded out? Check the antenna, check ground on the head unit.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, when I put the speakers in the back doors, the terminals were close to the door body, so they touched and grounded out causing the deck to go into protect mode. When checking the antenna, what exactly am I looking for? Grounding?


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ground on the head unit is fine. The antenna seems fine. What else can I look for?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK start over here, when you say the speakers are going off and on do you mean them all, or only the subs? It makes a big difference is why......


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

All speakers including subs. No power loss seems to be had at the head unit itself. This is why I believe it must be something to do with a loose wire, or interference from the car's electrical system. I also have been receiving EMI when using the radio from the engine. Ideas?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ground on the harness on the cd player might be loose, causing the total system interuption.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

I suppose I need to double check the deck ground.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

Checked all the wires again. Taped up some stuff, jiggled some things. Audio hasn't popped out since I did this two days ago, so must be fixed. Don't know exactly what the problem was, but must of been a wire in some form or fashion.

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Wags391 said:


> Checked all the wires again. Taped up some stuff, jiggled some things. Audio hasn't popped out since I did this two days ago, so must be fixed. Don't know exactly what the problem was, but must of been a wire in some form or fashion.
> 
> Thanks


 We repair by proxy :grin:

I have seen where the fuse was lose in the fuse seating on the panel, every time the customer hit a bump in the road it would do the same thing. She paid good money for me to find the fix, 2 and 1/2 hours labor.


----------



## Wags391 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, so far no more problems. I call that a fix for now.


----------

